# Composite Decking?



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

Is this stuff still getting good reviews? Opinions, thoughts?


----------



## 2britts (Dec 21, 2008)

Grouse Hunter said:


> Is this stuff still getting good reviews? Opinions, thoughts?


Which stuff? There are many different compositions and price points. All has advantages and disadvantages. Are you looking at recovering an existing deck or building from scratch? It makes a difference. Looking for hidden fasteners or face screws? Give us a little more info and I'm sure you will get some answers. I have worked with several different brands and have had some good and bad experiences.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

Tearing out an old deck. Face screws.


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

I put "Monarch" decking on my porch at a rate of 1.69 in 2001. the portions that are exposed to the sun are cracking/splitting. Probably would have been better off with treated...They went out of business last year shortly after I started warranty procedures. I have a buddy with Trex which is only about 5 years old, but it looks like the day he put it down. Alot less sun exposure though..


----------



## Jaz (Oct 16, 2009)

Monarch:


> They went out of business last year shortly after I started warranty procedures.


It's about time, they made some real junk. I'm not too happy with Dillman & Upton either. Dillman knew Monarch was having a bunch of quality issues but they still kept their heads up their butts and kept selling the junk for years. Maybe golf or boating buddies?

I recommend FiberOn which I purchased from John's Lumber. No comparison to Monarch crap.

I know I got a little off the subject, so be careful and pay little attention to warranties unless you plan to take legal action.

Jaz


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I've done several Trex decks and no problems so far. The first one I did was about twelve years ago at least and it still looks great. It was the gray color and came out very nice. I just finished another gray Trex deck a few weeks ago. It was done with hidden fasteners and came out beautifully and the customer is very happy. This time though, I used an upgraded version of the Trex and it has a PVC coating on one side and it's supposed to resist staining which has been a complaint about Trex. Of the several Trex decks that I've done, none of them have had staining problems. 

If you're tearing out an old deck and want to use composite, go all the way and build a new structure too. Composites are nice, but they are HEAVY! I wouldn't try to remove just the decking from an old deck and replace it with Trex. That's just asking for trouble. 

I'd consider using hidden fasteners if I were you. It makes for a VERY nice finished deck surface. I used the Trex brand clips that work with the slotted deck boards and they worked very well. But while I was at Wimsatt ordering materials, I saw a new system they have for using screws but they get installed at an angle through the edge of the board. It can but used with square edge composites and treated deck boards. The system costs about $50 and I think I'm going to give it a try on the next deck I do. Looks like a pretty slick system and gives you a nice smooth deck surface when done.

John


----------



## Full Choke (Jan 16, 2003)

Check out "Azek -Procell decking".
Not cheap, never had an unhappy customer.


----------



## dewman22 (Jan 3, 2008)

jpollman said:


> I've done several Trex decks and no problems so far. The first one I did was about twelve years ago at least and it still looks great. It was the gray color and came out very nice. I just finished another gray Trex deck a few weeks ago. It was done with hidden fasteners and came out beautifully and the customer is very happy. This time though, I used an upgraded version of the Trex and it has a PVC coating on one side and it's supposed to resist staining which has been a complaint about Trex. Of the several Trex decks that I've done, none of them have had staining problems.
> 
> If you're tearing out an old deck and want to use composite, go all the way and build a new structure too. Composites are nice, but they are HEAVY! I wouldn't try to remove just the decking from an old deck and replace it with Trex. That's just asking for trouble.
> 
> ...


 What's the cost of the Trex product compared to other composite decking or even wood ? I'm building a new house and am just about to that point.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Trex is more than twice the cost of pressure treated wood. I don't have the invoice in front of me from the job that I just did, but it was a 10' x 32' x 8' high raised deck with a stair way over their patio area. The material alone was right around $7K! Yes it's expensive, but it's much easier to maintain. Nothing out there is "maintenance free". 

Composites are only for the decking and railing surfaces. It's not structural, you still have to use pressure treated wood for the structure. I do remember one price though. I needed to go back and get a couple more 2x4-16's to make a change to the hand rail to finish up. The 2x4-16's were about $35 each! 

John


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

Trex is a bit more closer to 4 times the cost of pressure treated. You can order some of the older original stuff but the warranty is not what the new stuff is just for the reason of fading cracking staining.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

i just finished a new porch/deck 10' x 28' with a gabled roof over it. i used trex decking, ya its pricey. i used a hidden trex fastener between the slotted deck boards. also floor joists were set at 12'' centers. trex said that 16'' centers would be okay but 12'' would be better. this deck is so strong i think i could park a john deer tractor on it.


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Full Choke said:


> Check out "Azek -Procell decking".
> Not cheap, never had an unhappy customer.


 

Azek is an awesome product. If you can afford it...use it. IMO far better product than the trex.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I was able to purchase an entire lot of the product "CorrectDecK" from a liquidator that emptied a defunct lumber yard. This stuff allows for the hidden fastener system, and has a hard finish on it, so far it has been bullet proof. The fasteners are not cheap, but they made this product and my new front porch really look great. If you are going to stay where you live, and don't want to deal with a wood deck every year, this product is worth it IMO.


----------

